# Anodized Bronze aluminum sill



## Contractor Jeff (Apr 8, 2011)

My condo for sale has this type of entry sill. Anodized Aluminum bronze entry sills always seem to get patches of white something that just won't clean off. I've tried every solvent. I'm wary of using Kleen Strip as it might eat into the factory paint used. It looks as if oil paint was wiped up years ago and looked ok afterwards/ I've seen sills of this kind with similar white splotches
impossible to remove with solvents. 

I've used "Anodized Bronze" spray paint you can buy. It's neat in that it matches what 80% of anodized bronze aluminum windows and screens color are and matches up well with my sill. I could get it matched. But in what companies product? It would have to be sold in quarts.

There's too much trim to take off and put back to replace it.


----------



## LA Painter (Jul 28, 2009)

Rust-Oleum makes Anodized Bronze in oil-based quarts.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I would put an etching primer on and finish it with any HQ exterior oil.


----------



## Contractor Jeff (Apr 8, 2011)

LA Painter said:


> Rust-Oleum makes Anodized Bronze in oil-based quarts.


Thanks. Paint or replace. 

I may go full on and try Kleen Strip. I hope the factory finish can handle Kleen Strip. 
Discolorations you think lacquer thinner would start to eat into, doesn't even faze these.
I think the factory paint and what caused the splotches merge and are one, lol. Permanent.


----------



## c65jones (Mar 27, 2011)

The Rustoleum anodized bronze spray paint actually holds up pretty well. If your clean strip route doesn't work out, you can always respray it with this.


----------



## Contractor Jeff (Apr 8, 2011)

c65jones said:


> The Rustoleum anodized bronze spray paint actually holds up pretty well. If your clean strip route doesn't work out, you can always respray it with this.


Ya, I've used that stuff on metal window and screen frames to spruce up a paint job, never used it for heavy foot traffic tho. It's easy to find in spray cans, not so easy to find in quarts. I'll hit it with multiple coats, it should wear ok for awhile, but will lock the buyer of my condo into having to repaint it every year, oh well. Those type sills were integrated into the structure of the door area and would be quite a project to take out and replace. So....paint it is.


----------

